# Could she be part Ragdoll?



## Stella (Mar 11, 2006)

That's my Lavender  She's the love of my life, and I'm just curious as to if her markings tell anything. I got her from the humane society.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

They are lovely markings, and she could be a mix of ANY breed that has points somewhere along the line, but unfortunately there is no way to tell.

She is a cutie though!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I second DylansMummy's post. She is a very pretty seal point and white, though!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> I second DylansMummy's post. She is a very pretty seal point and white, though!


Looks blue point and white to me (flash sometimes makes blue look seal...). I would just say a Domestic shorthair pointed and white. She doesn't have to be mixed with any breed, just has to have the genes for the pointed and the white spotting factor.

She IS very pretty though!


----------



## Stella (Mar 11, 2006)

The humane society called her 'lilac point.'

Thanks for the compliements  I only wanted one cat, but when I went back to pick my other one up I saw Lavender and brought her home as well!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Definitely not lilac. I have never met a vet or a person who worked at a shelter that had any clue what lilac really is -- they call all blue points lilac. lol


----------

